# Tohatsu 9.8 vs Suzuki 9.9?



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I hear good things about both the Suzuki 20 and the Tohatsu 9.8. I was comparing 10 hp motors (again) and saw that the Suzuki 9.9, which I previously disregarded, is now fuel injected. Is fuel injection worth roughly $500 and roughly 20# more than the comparable Tohatsu?
> 
> Nate


yes-cleaner faster, and no more gummed carbs.I bought the 15 suzi specifically because the fuel injection, and electronic ignition


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I hear good things about both the Suzuki 20 and the Tohatsu 9.8. I was comparing 10 hp motors (again) and saw that the Suzuki 9.9, which I previously disregarded, is now fuel injected. Is fuel injection worth roughly $500 and roughly 20# more than the comparable Tohatsu?
> 
> Nate


Absolutely, I love my suzuki 20. The 15, and 9.9 are essentially the same as the 20, just hp restricted. I'll personally never deal with carbs again. The easy pull start is nice too.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I noticed that the weight was the same for the 9.9 Zuk as the 20 Zuk and figured they were the same critter. The guy who comes up with a reprogrammer like they make for diesel trucks is gonna be a hero.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Come on, someone has to stand up for the Tohatsu! Does anyone magically have experience with both motors? 

Nate


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm the tohatsu guy around here apparently and if the tohatsu has carbs I would go with the Suzuki. No more carbs for this guy.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Ouch, Tohatsu is taking a beating.

Nate


----------



## FBskinny (Dec 8, 2015)

I had an 07 9.8 Tohatsu and never had any issues. Ran it on my NMZ. Started 1st or 2nd pull every time. Once it was warm it would start half pull. Sipped gas. The only thing I didn't like was the gear shift wasn't in the tiller handle, to me that feature is worth the extra money.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks. Excellent point about the gear shift.

Nate


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FBskinny said:


> I had an 07 9.8 Tohatsu and never had any issues. Ran it on my NMZ. Started 1st or 2nd pull every time. Once it was warm it would start half pull. Sipped gas. The only thing I didn't like was the gear shift wasn't in the tiller handle, to me that feature is worth the extra money.


Not sure if suzuki has shifter in handle unless it is a new feature. Mercury is the only one I know of that has always had tiller shifting.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I hear good things about both the Suzuki 20 and the Tohatsu 9.8. I was comparing 10 hp motors (again) and saw that the Suzuki 9.9, which I previously disregarded, is now fuel injected. Is fuel injection worth roughly $500 and roughly 20# more than the comparable Tohatsu?
> 
> Nate


Gummed carbs is definitely an issue with the Tohatsu 9.8. However, the cost and weight savings is pretty significant especially on the Gheenoe NMZ that I have. If you have access to straight fuel (non-ethanol) in your area and are willing to do some small housekeeping things (always use fresh fuel, run the carb bowl dry after each use, run Seafoam regularly) then the Tohatsu is a bulletproof little motor.

M-


----------



## Stringbender (Sep 3, 2016)

I have been researching 15 hp engines. Started thinking of a Tahatsu because of price ,then found out the Suzuki had EFI, but Mercury has the tiller shifter. 
Don't know what to do.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Stringbender said:


> I have been researching 15 hp engines. Started thinking of a Tahatsu because of price ,then found out the Suzuki had EFI, but Mercury has the tiller shifter.
> Don't know what to do.


Tiller was most important for me so I have always used mercury or mariner back in the day.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Stringbender said:


> I have been researching 15 hp engines. Started thinking of a Tahatsu because of price ,then found out the Suzuki had EFI, but Mercury has the tiller shifter.
> Don't know what to do.


The merc is a tohatsu and yes the all in one tiller handle is sweet. The EFI can become a nightmare down the road. Carbs are super easy to maintain with basic tools at home.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> The merc is a tohatsu and yes the all in one tiller handle is sweet. The EFI can become a nightmare down the road. Carbs are super easy to maintain with basic tools at home.


This is what I wonder about. EFI sounds awesome and tiller shift would be handy, but I have used carb'd outboards that shift on the side with great success and there is something to be said about keeping it simple. However, I don't want to be technophobic.

Nate


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nate, I had an `08 Tohatsu 9.8 4-stroke and only 6hrs on it. Guy said he had it for 6mos and decided to buy a bigger boat. I bought it for a J14 I picked up to fish a couple of freshwater lakes around where I lived, so I could putz the kids around so they could fish. Long and short of it, it seemed like it only ran 3/4 throttle and had a hard time planing the J14. Took it to a shop, they tried a couple of things which didn't help. It seemed sluggish and just couldn't get it to really wake up. I remember researching the problem, changed a few parts but no luck. Sold it!

Do yourself a favor, get a Zuke!


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

In my recent conversations with boat builders and owners, it really does seem as though all of the excitement is with Tohatsu and Suzuki - for performance, reliability, and ease of maintenance. 

It sounds as though you'll be well-served either way.


----------

